
Responsive Text-overflow ellipsis for multiple lines using JS - foxieboy
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;BDiXqQ This Repo helps you to make a look alike text-overflow ellipsis for multiple lines using JS. Now is Responsive.
======
tuds
WoW! That good idea!

